# Is turbinado sugar a direct replacement for brown sugar?



## 3montes (Jun 1, 2017)

Does it act the same way as brown sugar in recipes? Will it dissolve in Dutch's beans like brown sugar does? Does it impart a different flavor when used in larger amounts. I'm making a large amount of Dutch's beans using 2 #10 cans which means about 4 cups of brown sugar. I have a large bag of turbinado that I'd like to start using up but I don't want any surprises from using it instead of brown in a quantity of beans that large.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 1, 2017)

Turbinado sugar is raw sugar with natural molasses.  Brown sugar is white sugar with molasses added back.  No problem substituting turbinado.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 1, 2017)

Taste the 2 and check the difference...    You may want to add some molasses if you use turbinado...


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 1, 2017)

What Dave said. Turbinado has less molasses.


----------



## joe black (Jun 1, 2017)

IMO, I think everyone is correct for the most part.  The molasses that is in the Turbinado has just not been precessed out of it.  Therefore, I think that the better way is to use half and half.


----------



## 3montes (Jun 2, 2017)

I think my main concern is will it dissolve completely into the beans like brown sugar does. Brown sugar is more along the lines of a powder where turbinado is a larger grind crystal. Once you add brown sugar into beans give it a couple stirs it dissolves into the beans. I don't want 4 cups of turbinado sugar crystals floating around in my beans. I will add a couple tablespoons of it and stir it in and see what happens I guess. I add a bit of extra molasses even when using brown sugar anyhow.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 2, 2017)

Turbinado is expensive compared to white sugar...    Since you are adding molasses anyway, why not use white sugar ??


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 2, 2017)

I've never had an issue which turbinado not dissolving in items that are being heated and cooked. Yes I have used it in beans.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 2, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I've never had an issue which turbinado not dissolving in items that are being heated and cooked. Yes I have used it in beans.


^^^^^This... and turbinado has the same molasses content as light brown sugar.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 2, 2017)

It's the only sugar I use in my beans!

Al


----------



## jokensmoken (Jun 3, 2017)

I've never had problems with it dissolving in beans.  I use it/measure it just like light brown sugar.
Walt


----------

